# my dog might have cancer :(



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I was shaving my Border Collie, Molly, yesterday or rather my friend was and we found 7 lumps that I know for a fact were not there three months ago. One is the size of a 25 cent gum ball and the others range from that size to smaller with some still forming. I'm so afraid she has cancer, but I'm trying to be optimistic and telling myself that it's just fat deposits, but I find it a little odd that there's 7 possibly more that formed within the last three months and all in the same area. She constantly cries like she's in pain (she's cried but not all day non stop) and she tries to bite me when i lay her down on her side, she's never so much as snapped at me in all the years I've had her, she's the most sweetest dog on the planet. I guess yesterday when my mom was walking her and Dodger she tripped several times which she's never done before, even when she's not paying attention to where she's going. We're taking her and my other two dogs to the vet saturday to get their annual check up and shots and to get the lumps checked out. She's the only dog i've had from since she was a puppy and at 14 she still acts like a puppy sometimes. I"m getting worried that it is cancer and I don't know how i'm going to deal with that should we just put her to sleep if she does have cancer? I don't want to see her suffer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a scary thing!

I am sorry you and your little one are going through this right now.

I would definitely wait for the vets opinion on this one and do as much reading as you can now about cancer, fatty deposits, cysts, etc.. just so you can be prepared.

Please update us when you hear from the vet.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

we have a vet appointment tomorrow at 2 so we'll see what the heck her lumps are


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck!! We will be thinking of you both!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck and I'm praying for good news!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My chief had lumps like that in his neck. It ended up being benign cysts that were removed and never came back


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck ...I hope for good news.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll keep you and your dog in my prayers.

I would not put a dog down with cancer or any condition...until they have a terrible quality of life...meaning...their pain can no longer be managed and they are suffering. 

I have a foster with cancer and high hw and we're plodding along...she's happy and comfortable and enjoying life.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Myamom said:


> I'll keep you and your dog in my prayers.
> 
> I would not put a dog down with cancer or any condition...until they have a terrible quality of life...meaning...their pain can no longer be managed and they are suffering.
> 
> I have a foster with cancer and high hw and we're plodding along...she's happy and comfortable and enjoying life.


my mom and I were talking about it last night and in the end we have to decide what's best for Molly, we don't want to see her suffer in any way, but we agreed on trying every option (if it's really cancer) first before we put her to sleep. If it does come down to us putting her to sleep then it's ok because she's been well loved for 14 years and had the best life anyone can give to her.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

so we took the dogs to the vet today and the vet said her lumps are just fat deposits thank God, but to keep an eye on them because they could turn in to cancer but it's very rare. Chopper my 18 year old is in really good shape she just said the nerves in his hind end don't work as well as they used to hence why he can't get up as well. Dodger is a happy extremely healthy 2 year old YAY they're all happy and healthy!!!!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh that is great news!!! I am so happy all is well


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A great relief to get that good news I am sure! All my GSD's have had sebaceous cysts at some time - most just one at a time, but my old fellow Blue had quite a few. One vet told me that the majority are benign, it's the ones in the anal area that are very often cancerous (not sure why.....) Very pleased you have had a good outcome, and I expect so is Molly! 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> A great relief to get that good news I am sure! All my GSD's have had sebaceous cysts at some time - most just one at a time, but my old fellow Blue had quite a few. One vet told me that the majority are benign, it's the ones in the anal area that are very often cancerous (not sure why.....) Very pleased you have had a good outcome, and I expect so is Molly!


oh yes she's very relieved and so are we


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great news!!!

I was actually thinking of you and your dogs today too.. so happy that everything turned out okay!

You are very lucky to have these old babies, I have a 13.5 year old and am so greatful for everyday.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> I was actually thinking of you and your dogs today too.. so happy that everything turned out okay!
> 
> You are very lucky to have these old babies, I have a 13.5 year old and am so greatful for everyday.


aww thank you  Chopper has a hard time getting up, but he's still tries it usually takes him a couple tries but eventually he gets up.


----------

